# Was it Mr.Fox?



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Im in a panick now... Sameer my husband was just in the kitchen washing up and he looked up and saw something biggish and brown run fast across the garden close to where the hutch is.. he ran outside and it was gone!!!!

Not sure if it was a cat or Mr. Fox I really hope not. Ive not seen any foxes in our garden before but lots of cats wonder around the fence usually but hardly ever in teh actual garden!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

More then likely was, assuming that the cats are young and fit there should not be any probs, but if you have any older or sick cats I would make sure they are in a night, also rabbits hens etc need good secure housing


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> More then likely was, assuming that the cats are young and fit there should not be any probs, but if you have any older or sick cats I would make sure they are in a night, also rabbits hens etc need good secure housing


I dont have any cats just my 2 darling buns. I have their hutch right next to the house and its got all the fox proof bars etc Im still worried now though!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

I am assuming that the hutch has a bottom and is raised off the floor
Tell me I am stupid!!! or course it is!!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Its a double hutch so the part where they are sleeping is upstairs and there is a bottom which I have put on Concrete so that they cant dig out and nothing can dig in!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh yes and we have attached a lock on their ladder/ramp so that at night they cant come down to the bottom part!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

you wont stop mr foxy:nonod:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

IT WAS MR.FOX!!!!!    

Sameer saw him for sure this time around teh same area nearish the hutch. He said he saw the tail and for sure it was a fox. It seems to be running passed in exactly the same place... not sure why? 

Anyways thats enough my buns are no longer in their hutch we have bought them inside to sleep in the house with us!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> IT WAS MR.FOX!!!!!
> 
> Sameer saw him for sure this time around teh same area nearish the hutch. He said he saw the tail and for sure it was a fox. It seems to be running passed in exactly the same place... not sure why?
> 
> Anyways thats enough my buns are no longer in their hutch we have bought them inside to sleep in the house with us!


oh bless i bet they will love it inside! Hope you are ok and i hope Mr Fox doesnt stick around for too long!! xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah they prob do they were well happy to jump in the carrier and get inside... I dont think they had spotted the fox as they were not frightened and Flake thumps for a good 5 mins after he sees a cat let alone a fox!!!

We are puzzled why the fox seems to be running in the same line both times Sameer saw it. Its not still looking at the rabbits rather its running from one side of the garden to the other but very near the hutch. I said its prob marking out its territory to keep other predators away! What a surprise for Mr Fox when he comes back to discover the buns have gone!!!

Im just really worried about the day time now! Their run on the grass is very secure made completely of galvanised steel but obviously its on the grass so a fox could dig under it!!!

This crafty Fox must have sniffed the rabbits out as we have been here for over 2 years and have never seen a Fox here in te garden before!

So my bunnies are safe at night as I will be bringing them inside ever evening for the night but what about the day any tips really will be appreciated!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

sorry Umber im not sure what to suggest as i dont have mine outdoor! But plenty of people do and they are safe so lets hope they will be! Im sure if they are well protected in their hutch it shouldnt be a problem and maybe Mr Fox wold have got them by now if he was going to! Lets hope you get some replies soon! xxxxxx

I know it must be worry thats why i didtn want to put Dexie and Barney outside as i would just worry all the time! xx

Hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah im ok just worried for m buns even though they are inside! Im sitting on my laptop next to the patio door to see if I See that Fox come back myself! Im searching for all sorts of Fox repellents etc!

Its just knowing that they love being outside so much and love enjoying the run! Infact I always put them in a double run when they are not having free run of teh garden its a 7ft run then I have my run which I usually attach to my hutch which is 6ft so I normally have it in a giant T or have it straight and they love that but the 6ft run I dont think is Fox proof enough at all so I wont use that one when im out of the house im future such a shame as they love it.

Do you think the fox will leave after he realises they are not there at night?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> Yeah im ok just worried for m buns even though they are inside! Im sitting on my laptop next to the patio door to see if I See that Fox come back myself! Im searching for all sorts of Fox repellents etc!
> 
> Its just knowing that they love being outside so much and love enjoying the run! Infact I always put them in a double run when they are not having free run of teh garden its a 7ft run then I have my run which I usually attach to my hutch which is 6ft so I normally have it in a giant T or have it straight and they love that but the 6ft run I dont think is Fox proof enough at all so I wont use that one when im out of the house im future such a shame as they love it.
> 
> Do you think the fox will leave after he realises they are not there at night?


Im not too sure Umber maybe he will if he realises they arent there for a few days but im not too sure that they are like to be honest! Hope you get some advice soon, sorry im a bit useless but at least they are safe indoors with you now xxxxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

has your hutch got the solid metal bars or just the metal mesh? i have a hutch for my guineas that is made with the solid metal bars from top to bottom and side by side and it would be very hard to get through it!!
or how about getting sameer to make a board that fits into place over the mesh that locks on so they wont be able to see mr fox and he wont be able to get in the hutch.

hey at least you got them in at nights


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

get a gun and shoot him.........


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh dear, this is why my buns are never just in a hutch outside, always with a shed or garage. No rabbit hutch is bunny proof im afraid, i know someone who had a 'fox proof' hutch and run with double wire and the fox got both her rabbits. 

Becareful about bringing your buns in, they overheat very quickly and they are used to living outside. If i were you, id buy a shed.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

mr fox will keep coming back he wont give up.move rabbits and cage.he will be watching them he knows they are there and he wants them


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes Frags its is a 'Fox Proof' hutch it doesnt have the bendy mesh stuff rather that thick solid black Fox bar thing . Im thinking of doing 2 things... Turning their hutch around at night so its facing the wall... that way the fox cant see them or get to them from the front plus they cant see the fox and get scared and 2nd... this may sound mean... Over the weekend Im going to get a huge piece of ply wood... and hammer nails into it so they are stickign right out and then place that aroung my hutch at night so that the fox wont even be able to get to the hutch!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Many wild animals, such as foxes and badgers follow the same paths over and over again. Often what people think are footpaths are actually mammal tracks.

I agree with Crofty, ideally any animal that could be considered food for a wild animal should be house inside a shed, garage or out building. Mine have the run of the garden during the day, and come into my garage at night.
If you can afford it, id get a cheap shed from B&Q or Wickes. That way you will have piece of mind, and your rabbits wont be stressed at seeing a predator and feeling like they cant escape from it. Plus its a great place to store all their feed and bedding.

I have a vixen with cubs that comes to my front lawn every night, never had one in my back garden. They were play fighting last night whilst she was eating some peanuts i put out for the birds.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Many wild animals, such as foxes and badgers follow the same paths over and over again. Often what people think are footpaths are actually mammal tracks.
> 
> I agree with Crofty, ideally any animal that could be considered food for a wild animal should be house inside a shed, garage or out building. Mine have the run of the garden during the day, and come into my garage at night.
> If you can afford it, id get a cheap shed from B&Q or Wickes. That way you will have piece of mind, and your rabbits wont be stressed at seeing a predator and feeling like they cant escape from it. Plus its a great place to store all their feed and bedding.
> ...


My main worry isnt so much at night any more now that I know the fox is there... I do have a shed made of brick but its a little small and thats where I do store all their feed/hay etc. I could fit their indoor cage in there for the night now that I think about it. My main concern is during the day will the fox come during the day when they are out in the run?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

umber said:


> My main worry isnt so much at night any more now that I know the fox is there... I do have a shed made of brick but its a little small and thats where I do store all their feed/hay etc. I could fit their indoor cage in there for the night now that I think about it. My main concern is during the day will the fox come during the day when they are out in the run?


It depends. By rights a fox is crepuscular/nocturnal, but now being forced to move into more urban areas, they are less fearful of people. I have atleast 4 foxes around my area, but there is a lot of human activity as its a rural housing estate. Ive never seen a fox during the day, but i do know in some areas they frequently come out during the day looking for food.

There is a risk of putting them out in the run, but you have to weigh up the pros and cons. If you are concerned, then dont leave them outside when you are not in the house. I leave mine out constantly during the day, but i have massive 6 ft fencing, dogs and footpaths that run down one side and the bottom of my garden, that are used all day long. If something happened to my guys, well that would be my own fault, i couldnt blame the fox for surviving.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Morning Umber how did flake and daisy get on in the hosue last night then? xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Morning Umber how did flake and daisy get on in the hosue last night then? xx


Morning Kelly, Yes they were fine I didnt hear a peep out of them all night I think they were knocked out! I just put them back outside a while ago as as Crofty said I was worried about them over heating although we had the heating off all night and Ive just put it on now!

Ive been busy researching different things to do for them to keep the Fox away. It deff was a fox as Sameer said he then saw it out the front of the house too walking down the road.

How are you doing?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> Morning Kelly, Yes they were fine I didnt hear a peep out of them all night I think they were knocked out! I just put them back outside a while ago as as Crofty said I was worried about them over heating although we had the heating off all night and Ive just put it on now!
> 
> Ive been busy researching different things to do for them to keep the Fox away. It deff was a fox as Sameer said he then saw it out the front of the house too walking down the road.
> 
> How are you doing?


Oh dear lets hope he find a new place to go soon! I think they will be ok re overheating as its not blazing hot out at the moment unfortunately lol and you have had them indoors before havent you. But glad they are ok!

Im fine thanks glad its Friday, its seemed like a really long week this week and i cant wait to get it over and done with!! Booked a week off in two weeks time so looking forward to that!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Have you got any idea how its getting into the garden? Try finding its access point and cut it off if you can. Not sure if foxes can climb? but if it is climbing over your fencing then try some sort of barbed wire to deter the fox, I know it sounds mean with the thought the wire might hurt it but if it learns coming into your garden means foxy gets hurt then it will learn not to come in.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Have you got any idea how its getting into the garden? Try finding its access point and cut it off if you can. Not sure if foxes can climb? but if it is climbing over your fencing then try some sort of barbed wire to deter the fox, I know it sounds mean with the thought the wire might hurt it but if it learns coming into your garden means foxy gets hurt then it will learn not to come in.


Kammie that is exactly what Ive been wondering how its getting in... Our back fence is high and very sturdy as is the fence to our right apart from one panel which is slightly lower (this we are going to hopefully return to its full hight asap). The problem I think its the left side... Part of it nearest our hutch is a brick wall... and I think that its coming from the neighbours as they have a smaller brick wall leading up to the big one so thats how its getting in and then it must be some how getting over that smaller fence as thats the direction my husband sees it coming... from the walled area and it runs towards the smaller pannel of fence!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

That could make sense then, get that fence raised asap. Other than that aquire a dog that will be nice to the buns and the smell of a dog around can prevent the fox coming in. I've never seen a fox near my house with a dog around but it'll go in the neighbours gardens. If the fox is coming at around the same time each evening and you do aquire a dog just do "rounds" with pooch at that time so if foxy comes it will see pooch and turn around to go away. If your worried about a dog with the rabbits I've got a big collie x german shepard and he plays with the rabbits letting them chase him then chasing them a bit. great fun to see them all together, dog lays down in the sun for a rest and cheeky rabbit comes up behind him pulling his tail fur to start playing again.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh naughty mr fox why cant he stay away! I'd be careful about putting the buns out when your not there, i see alot of foxes in the day now unfortunately. Honestly if you keep an eye on feeads and ebay some sheds come up so cheap! Other way is getting a human man to wee around the garden.... no im not joking it is supposed to help lol :cornut:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i heard the man thing too pmsl!!!

in my area there are loads about during the day now, seems there not so nocturnal anymore.

im so happy mine are in the summer house now, it has a locking door too so not as much worry about rabbit thieves either.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so paranoid sitting here all day next to the patio door looking outside. Poor buns havnt been on the grass yet today just on their run on the patio. Ill have to finish my cup of tea (still feeling really ill and weak) then let them and poor yaqub run around the garden while I supervise!

Frags and Crodty one question about the sheds/summer house... do yours get much light/fresh air? I do have 2 sheds both made of brick but one is slightly too small to keep them in all day! The other is filled with Sameers tools lawn mower, power washer etc... the thing is neither of them have windows... I will deff look into saving up and buying a shed especially for the winter but in terms or light and ventilation whats the best sort to go for?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Frags and Crodty one question about the sheds/summer house... do yours get much light/fresh air? I do have 2 sheds both made of brick but one is slightly too small to keep them in all day! The other is filled with Sameers tools lawn mower, power washer etc... the thing is neither of them have windows... I will deff look into saving up and buying a shed especially for the winter but in terms or light and ventilation whats the best sort to go for?


well if you look on my site french lop rabbits and guinea pigs here you will see the top pic shows 4 big windows so yes they get alot of light.
during the day i open the door for them to have fresh air but make sure i close it at night, they are open top at moment but hubby will fill this in summer after lilys kits are out of the way as i worry about the day time foxes jumping in.

i told marc i will be buying him a new shed with money made from ebay when i sell my mahooosive hutch i had built 6 weeks ago so he can have his tools mower etc in as the summer house/bunny house is MINE all MINE muhahaha


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Like your website Fragsy!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Like your website Fragsy!!


thanks hun
i wanted to make a site to show of my lot and also when i advertise my kits people can see alot more from my site than an advert.


----------

